# diecast models



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

so has anyone seen any 1984 300ZX diecast models? i've ben looking and looking but can't find anything.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Wasn't real common. I'd suggest Ebay. There was also an R/C car, made by Radio Shack in the mid-late 80s. Amazingly enough, it was FWD too......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Depends on the size you want. I've found a lot a Matchbox/HotWheels sized cars. Nothing over 1/43 size.


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

hmm, the only reason really is my neighbor does advertising and one of his clients owns winchester nissan, and apparently he has all the Z's in 1:18th scale all next to there respective race modified models. and the 300ZX he has actually is an 84 along with a 92 or something there has to be something somewere


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

b1518s said:


> hmm, the only reason really is my neighbor does advertising and one of his clients owns winchester nissan, and apparently he has all the Z's in 1:18th scale all next to there respective race modified models. and the 300ZX he has actually is an 84 along with a 92 or something there has to be something somewere


I would suspect most of the diecast models available actually came from Nissan themselves. Those are probably some super rare diecasts, and very expensive too.


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah, i suspected as such.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

how about model car kits?


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

the only ones i've seen are the 240Z


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

As far as plastic model kits go, I've found a few on Ebay. 

(Ebay auction #):

6001040076 is for an '86 300ZR in 1/24 scale

5973529721 is for a way-overpriced Tamiya 1/24 Fairlady Z, looks like an 84 AE. 

Z32 kits are plentiful.


----------



## inqui-Z-tor (May 16, 2005)

Old thread, I know .. but ..

Here are models ...
modelZ pictures by NQZTOR - Photobucket

Here are diecast ...
z31 wing pictures by NQZTOR - Photobucket


----------

